# Winter - heating or not



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

To heat or not to heat?
Hi, only had our van a couple of months so not sure exactlywhat is the best thing to do regarding the interior with winter here. 
We keep it on our front drive and I'm wondering whether we should be keeping the heating on - it worries me that it's going to be very cold and damp out there! We won't be using it for a few months so have taken most things out but would like some advice please!
Thanks.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Lots of people keep their vans plugged into the mains and keep a heater on low all winter. Others, like us, never do. We have always left it unheated and have left our 'stuff' in it. 
Last year, with the severe cold, I think that there was a tiny bit of damp inside some of the cupboards but no real harm was done. 
So, read the responses that you get, and decide then what you think is right for you. We couldn't practically leave our van plugged in so no choice in the matter.

Good luck
Ca


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

We use an oil filled radiator, but only use it when the temperature really dips down, like it is now.

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Never bothered so far and no damp or damage but ill reserve judgement until I have actually got into the van which is on the drive but somewhat inaccesable until I can be bothered to dig it out of the snow.

There must be a ton on the roof so im more worried about shifting that than the inside.

To be fair last year we were using it during the month when we had all the snow and cold weather so it kept warm.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

We use an oil filled radiator on a thermostat set to give a temperature of about 5 degrees. 

We leave locker doors open and upholstery raised to help air circulate. 

We also go into the motorhome a couple of times a week leaving the door open to let fresh air in and stale moist air out. 

It works for us. bigfrank3


----------



## Weareoff (Aug 22, 2010)

Can't really see why the vehicle should be warmed when not in use. Main things are to prepare for winter by draining all water out of interior. Some people will also disconnect leisure battery. Otherwise cold conditions should not do any harm (unless others know more!). Water/condensation can damage so check that roof lights etc are not defective and that ventilation is clear.
When weather improves, use the vehicle to ensure everything is ok.
But cold on it's own should not be a problem so why heat it up?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

How many dealers do you see with heaters running in the vans they have in stock ? If they thought it was necessary then they surely would do it.

We've never had a heater in the van and it has always remained dry and fresh inside. Yes it will feel very cold but that is not damp.

Turn all the cushions sideways to let air circulate in the underbed lockers, open all doors and lockers, fridge etc, make sure that food is in sealed plastic boxes and that all the water is drained down and internal taps are in the open position too. 

We leave 2 strips of black silicone oven liner ( trimmings) under the windscreen wipes to stop them freezing to the windscreen but there are other things that would do as well.

G


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

personally mine stand's on the drive plugged in, 6 year's ago i bought a green house heater from b&q about a tenner uses approx 10 p a day electric,all i do is prop up the seat's so air can circulate don't have to drain down alway's dry and ready to go.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for all of your views - maybe because it's our first van and we've only had it a while I'm feeling a bit 'precious' about it, I'm sure that when we've had it a bit longer I shan't worry so much.
I do like the idea of a greenhouse heater though, as long as it isn't the one from my greenhouse! I might have to get another one.


----------



## Weareoff (Aug 22, 2010)

rugbyken said:


> personally mine stand's on the drive plugged in, 6 year's ago i bought a green house heater from b&q about a tenner uses approx 10 p a day electric,all i do is prop up the seat's so air can circulate don't have to drain down alway's dry and ready to go.


In the conditions we have had Up north (minus 15) if you are not draining, even with a heater in the habitation area, the underslung water tank will be well frozen!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i agree weareoff but only the waste water in mine is underslung the main water tank is under the seat that is why i prop it up to let it circulate


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Heater on low,i worry about the sealants cracking in this extreme cold spell. I to have thought about the dealers stock,however,if its new,it has a factory gaurantee,and if its second hand,by the time the damp appears,their g/tee will be up so you may have to pay,i do hope i am wrong about the later,but it's even hard sometimes,to get jobs done under factory g/tee,best of luck whatever you decide to do.
Jented


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

If you drain down the water system effectively, cold will not hurt anything :wink: 
It is however important to leave all internal doors open and to ensure you maintain some ventilation to prevent it becoming damp. I always leave a skylight cracked open 8)

PS We keep the van ready to go at any time, just needing to add water 8) Oh yes..........and food and wine :wink:


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*winterising*

Ours is fully winterised now. Drained down, however there will always be water in the pump and a few other places because the system is not fully free draining so I keep 5deg frost stat on with electric heater. All clothes out, tv out, lockers open and once a month 2 hours with a dehumidifier truth is I don't get much condensate out. Oh and I almost forgot tyresavers under wheels and breathable cover on.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Your van is a big investment and whatever some people are saying, the onus is on you to look after your vehicle if you do not want excessive bills. Should frost or damp cause component failure, no warranty will cover this kind of damage.
Having said that, it really is not too difficult to take sensible precautions as suggested in some of the replies.
I dispute the 'no damp' comment, as mildew can form on fabrics if left inside a cold vehicle, as water molecules are ever present and only require the appropriate environment to encourage its formation.
The oil heater or greenhouse frost-stat heater both are worth considering allowing for their minimal cost.
Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rosalan said:


> I dispute the 'no damp' comment, as mildew can form on fabrics if left inside a cold vehicle, Alan


...and the best conditions for mildew formation ? Warm and wet. Remember that warm air holds more water and the mild warmth encourages mould growth. Does your car upholstery go mouldy ? Do you heat your car in winter ?

Keep the van well ventilated and you will have no problems. We've had umpteen caravans and 4 motorhomes and have never had problems with mould or damp and have never heated one of them in winter over the 40 odd years we've been owners.

G


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Agree with grizzley warm air holds 2x the water and once that air finds a cold bit it will condense. Left to itself the entire MH will be a constant temp and therefore venting will take place as a closed vent still allows air flow that why its called a vent.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

In very cold weather I set the Truma gas heating to the lowest setting and also keep a small oil-filled radiator on frost watch.. The reasoning is that although I drain all(?) water out I'm not confident that every last bit of water has been flushed. And its the little pockets of water that are going to be causing any problems if they freeze.

Open all interior lockers and cupboards, wardrobe and bathroom doors.

I also use a mains fan driven dehumidifier to keep moisture levels down and to stir the air round thus avoiding any cold spots.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Most cars are not furnished in fabrics and tend to get used more regularly than our vans (sadly) but even cars left over long periods will deteriorate. It only takes the odd warm day to encourage some life into the pesky fungi for it to acquire that patina of white.
Cushions and bedding etc that have come into contact with our warm salty skin are more inclined to attract moisture (damp) to say nothing about a tv or other equipment that may be sensitive to potential humidity, after all, our climate is humid.
So I still believe that keeping my van above freezing, and dry is more beneficial than allowing nature and ventilation alone to take care of my precious contents.
Alan


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Some years ago we built an air diving ship that was only intended to work in the summer and was to be laid up, "cold" and unmanned, in winter.
The first winter, we checked the anti-freeze in the engines and drained down all fresh and salt water systems then "sealed up" the vessel. The following spring when we came to reactivate her we found there were serious problems with damp electronics and electrics and a lot of mildew generally around the vessel 8O 
It took over a week to get the vessel back into commission and cost us a serious amount of money  
The following year, we ensured that the vessel was not "sealed up " and that there was the possibility of air to move naturally in and out of the vessel.
When we came to reactive her that spring the crew joined at 10.00 and by 18.00 the same day everything was running and tested with the vessel ready to return to work.
Following the same procedure each year ensured we never had a repeat of the first year problems  
I rest my ventilation case 8)


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Most cars are not furnished in fabrics and tend to get used more regularly than our vans (sadly) but even cars left over long periods will deteriorate. It only takes the odd warm day to encourage some life into the pesky fungi for it to acquire that patina of white.
> Cushions and bedding etc that have come into contact with our warm salty skin are more inclined to attract moisture (damp) to say nothing about a tv or other equipment that may be sensitive to potential humidity, after all, our climate is humid.
> So I still believe that keeping my van above freezing, and dry is more beneficial than allowing nature and ventilation alone to take care of my precious contents.
> Alan


I agree,

I remove the lined curtains at the front of the van and keep them indoors. In recent winters because they are close to the doors and susceptible to draughts the liners attracted some mould. Obviously drain down, open all lockers and internal doors and raise the benches.
When really cold I hook up to the sockets in the garage (I park on the drive) and plug in a greenhouse heater. One that goes from 100w to 500 watt. I usually find that the 200w setting is sufficient. Also useful when away to take the chill off overnight.
Whilst on hookup the leisure battery is topped up and then I switch occasionally to top up the vehicle battery.
Also take it for a twenty mile run every two weeks if not using it.

Terry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rosalan said:


> So I still believe that keeping my van above freezing, and dry is more beneficial than allowing nature and ventilation alone to take care of my precious contents.
> Alan


Alan...I think you are confusing "warm" and " dry". Your van is more likely to be dry if it is cold than if it is warm. Given a good flow of air through it- as I hope you have- you will be bringing cold air in, warming it up and so encouraging it to condense on the inevitable colder surfaces and increasing the humidity in the van.

A cold , well-ventilated interior is a dry interior and you will not get mould problems.

G


----------



## ericWR (Jul 5, 2008)

personally I do exactly the same as Bigfrank3, only my heater is a 2ft tube permanately on an extention lead, and not throught the van system, I keep all that shut down with the leisure battery resting for the winter in my warm garage. During the day even in this cold spell the sun shines on the van and can vary the inside temperature quite a bit, I only have to look at the front windscreen when the sun has thawed it to see how wet it is on the inside. so as big frank says check interior weekly to change the air. Leave all cupboards open, and taps open. EricWR


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If you have your MH at home and you want to know the temperature of the interior then you can get a remote thermometer for about £16.
I got this one off ebay and now I can check it at any time, becomes a bit compulsive though


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ericWR said:


> . During the day even in this cold spell the sun shines on the van and can vary the inside temperature quite a bit, I only have to look at the front windscreen when the sun has thawed it to see how wet it is on the inside.


Eric, it sounds as if you have a damp problem. Have you had a damp check of the van interior - roof lining, walls etc- done ?

You should not be getting condensation in a van that is not being used.

G


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

rayc said:


> If you have your MH at home and you want to know the temperature of the interior then you can get a remote thermometer for about £16.
> I got this one off ebay and now I can check it at any time, becomes a bit compulsive though


Yes I have one of those too to keep an eye on the temperatures in the van. I got mine from Lidl (I think) about 18 months ago and when we are away the transmitter goes in the gas locker so we can see inside and outside temperatures.

Graham


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Most caravans are kept in a compound where there is no access to mains electricity. They are parked up for months on end with no adverse afects.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a heater on becuase Brian did it is just a small oil filled one. I didn't know about lifting cushions and leaving all internal doors open so thanks for that folks. Have just nipped out and lifted the cushions and opened the wardrobe and loo door.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bulawayolass said:


> I didn't know about lifting cushions and leaving all internal doors open so thanks for that folks. .


If you have curtains then draw them - ie close them- so they are "ventilated" as well. Make sure all your lockers are open and the fridge. If you carry bottled water have you put that in a bucket or taken it out of the van ?

G


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup had fridge open to avoid problems and curtains closed but didn't think of curtains for airing they were closed to keep inside from prying eyes.
I had it drained down and no water bottles in there.


----------



## ericWR (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Grizzly, I've just realised that having a heater inside causes the condensation, I can assure you I don't have a damp problem. Its obviously the temperature difference between the inside of the van reaching the front windscreen. Despite inner screens and curtains closed. I don't want the curtains getting damp, Think I will turn off the heater and see how the interior fairs. Thanks EricWR


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Despite my best efforts I have had a freezing failure  
I had drained the water system and the FW tank, run the pump dry and left all valves open. Subsequently, the van was driven 90 miles - surely enough to shake out the last drops of water :?: 
But no :x On refilling the system yesterday the FW tank drain ball valve leaked - it seems somehow a drop of water must have remained, frozen, and damaged the rubber seals :roll: 
Attempts to get into the valve have failed so it's off to to find a replacement today.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I have today washed the van and filled with water as we are off in the morning for a few days. Tried to get on Baltic Wharf to no avail so will most probably go wilding in Wales, somewhere with a sea view.
This is the longest that we have not used our Tramp (not since late October) and I was a little worried about any frost damage.
Luckily none, all taps worked as they should. Our van was drained and oil heaters have been used when appropriate.
Hope everybody else is ok!


----------



## scotscougar (Oct 9, 2010)

only problem I found this year after doing everything like draining etc was water remained in Aquasourse Filter and cracked bottom of filter and when put water in and turned on pump - water everywhere ...all mopped up and put in dehumidifier and small oil filled rad as well ...so its down to personal experience and choice whither you do or you don't ....me personally - I have and will always do from now on ......only takes one big leak to make you think again


----------

